# Toilet breaks in bib knicks



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all

I have just got my first pair of bib knicks and find them really comfortable. BUT, how do you make a toilet stop for a pee without half stripping off and parading all your body parts to fellow toilet users.

Thanks


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

bend over into riding position grab the hose and go.


----------



## airforcefirefighter (Apr 23, 2011)

show everyone the goods and be proud of what youve got!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Just go in your bibs. Lance would.:thumbsup:


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Full zip jerseys are your friend. Most bibs stretch enough to pull them down in front. And while you're doing this, be thankful you aren't a girl.


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

I've seen on a web-store bibs with a zipper at the front - only about 3" long, but I'm sure it'd help. Can't remember what site though, sorry...might have been Wiggle or CRC


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

CoastRider_Oz said:


> bibs with a zipper at the front - only about 3" long


I have a pair of Hincapie bib tights with this. Helps, sure, but not quite like the fly on your jeans.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

carveitup said:


> be thankful you aren't a girl.


Every Day!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pull down*



Optomrider said:


> I have just got my first pair of bib knicks and find them really comfortable. BUT, how do you make a toilet stop for a pee without half stripping off and parading all your body parts to fellow toilet users.


Since you got so much "joke" advice, here's how to do it. The bibs are made of lycra, and so you can just pull down the front when you need to pee. No need for a full length zippered jersey, no need for special disrobing efforts.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

If the legs are stretchy enough, you can also pull one of the legs up and "out of the way" to go.

My best advice is to try and remember to empty the tank before you get dressed! :thumbsup: I make this a habit and almost never, ever have to "go" during a ride.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

So this thread begs a question; when the TDF riders and other events have to go, I know they get to the back of the peleton and whip it out, but what about when they have to do a number 2...do they stop on their own? I've never seen a designated break.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I remember seing a Tour stage where a rider in the breakaway had stomach problems. Luckily for him he wore a full zipper jersey. The cameramen were very respectful too.

Dag Otto Lauritzen used his cycling cap once on a Giro stage, and threw it and the contents to the roadside, counting 12 tifosi diving for it.

The great late marathon runner Grethe Waitz often had trouble, but it is easy to get the deliveries out of a pair of running shorts, while on the move.


----------



## TrekBikeRider (Jul 21, 2010)

I've heard Americans are very secretive about using the restroom versus other countries and the pro riders actually do all stop and use the bathroom, which is when the television coverage goes to a commercial break. Can anyone verify?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There are no commercial breaks on french TV. Produces show scenery, cameramen point their lenses at other riders. No big deal. But it's a good time to brak for commersials, yes. 

And on the topic of commercials: Somebody please tell Norwegian TV2 to get more musical. Who else goes to commercial break as Paris-Roubaix enters the Cysoing cobbles?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

the first time is always hard but you'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it's easier to pull down the waist on the bibs, as opposed to trying to lift up the leg.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I've noticed that my newer bibs "scoop" down lower on the front panel making ita heck of a lot easier to do the deed. But even with the older ones it's not really a problem.

By the way, never having to take a leak on a long ride generally indicates that you're not hydrating enough.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

As I learned long ago, taking a whiz from a bibshort by pulling out one of its legs will eventually stretch the elastic to the point where it has wrinkles rather than fitting snugly against your leg. In addition to looking goofy, the leg of the shorts no longer fits snug enough to hold up the top of a leg warmer. As several others have already mentioned, pulling down the front of the bib is a better option.


----------



## Drattner (Feb 11, 2010)

You can always use a go-girl 

My wife had one given to her as a wedding gift as a joke. She uses it on longer rides!


----------

